# Day 1 or Day 4?



## mnswan23 (8 mo ago)

My incubators didn't get up to temperature after putting in the eggs (only hit 98⁰). On day 3, i switched to a new incubator. It is finally up to temperature, but is today day 4 or day 1? Is it too soon to candle and find out? If I don't know, it'll ruin when to take the turners out.

Please help. I have 22 kindergarteners expecting some chicks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It will slow the hatch down but shouldn't kill it if the eggs are viable. There's really no way to know for certain what day it is. I would be thinking day two or three since they were in at the lower temps for a while. 

To play it safe candle at day five. See what you can see. Don't freak too much over the humidity when you're checking, it won't be down too long after you're done checking.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

